# Should I leave the runt of the litter alone?



## lauz87 (Nov 26, 2016)

hi 

I'm hoping someone can help me my cat recently (tues) gave birth to a litter of kittens (we hadn't long moved to a house she can get out of and fell pregnant before we could spay her). She had 5 kittens in total all still living. I am however concerned about the runt. He doesn't seem to suckle as the rest do and he also looks smaller than the rest.

I have never dealt with newborn kittens before so it didn't occur to me to weigh them once born but I have started to yesterday the runt weighed 50grams yesterday and now weighs 100grams. The others were between 75-125 grams yesterday to between 150-200 grams today. 

My question is do I leave alone or should I give the runt a little extra or should I leave him alone? 

Sorry for long post I've been trying to google answers but can't seem to find any.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## lauz87 (Nov 26, 2016)

I forgot to add mum isn't ignoring the runt she does clean him and everything. I've included a photo as you can see the four bigger with the little one tucked just under mums leg.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I would never call the smallest kitten a runt. If it is putting on weight, I would not interfere unless the others are preventing it suckling, in which case, it is a good idea to supervise, latch it on and ensure it feeds whenever it wants to. Sometimes the small kitten adopts the higher teats to avoid competition and this usually means they are left alone. Make sure you weigh at the same time each day. Over about two days you should notice a gain of 25-30gms. Don't worry if they do not gain every day as this can vary day to day depending on whether they have just had a feed or even a wee.

Kittens should on average double their birth weight in the first week.


----------



## lauz87 (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you so much for your reply, I just guessed that the smallest is always called the runt. 

I will try and just observe more than interfere then I guess my worries are just taking over me.

Thank you again for your reply it has helped a lot.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

QOTN said:


> *I would never call the smallest kitten a runt.* If it is putting on weight, I would not interfere unless the others are preventing it suckling, in which case, it is a good idea to supervise, latch it on and ensure it feeds whenever it wants to. Sometimes the small kitten adopts the higher teats to avoid competition and this usually means they are left alone. Make sure you weigh at the same time each day. Over about two days you should notice a gain of 25-30gms. Don't worry if they do not gain every day as this can vary day to day depending on whether they have just had a feed or even a wee.
> 
> Kittens should on average double their birth weight in the first week.


Totally agree,poor little love .
I don't breed cats but used to breed dogs and never interfered unless there was a problem.
It wouldn't be the first time that the smallest kitten/puppy in the litter has grown on to be the biggest and strongest.


----------



## lauz87 (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you both for your replies, I will learn to take a step back and leave mum and babies alone and just check periodically and weigh every day. 

Thank you so much hopefully I am just doing my usual and worrying over nothing


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

You do need to keep a watchful eye for the first few days but try not to worry. As I said, if you think the kitten is being prevented from suckling just latch the kitten on and stop the others pushing it away.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Weigh at about the same time each day, record the results - I use an Excel spreadsheet. So long as they are all growing all is well. Remember she can get pregnant again while nursing, so keep her in until she is spayed. Encourage whoever the kittens go to to neuter them as soon as their vet will. Some vets in the UK will neuter from 12 weeks, so just after their second vaccination. If a vet says 6 months my advice would be to ring round.


----------



## lauz87 (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you again. Yeah every time I go into the kitchen I take a look into the cupboard they are all in. I try and weigh around the same time every day and am defiantly keeping her in until she has been spayed.


----------

